

Kim Dotcom's Pretrial Legal Funds Would Be Safe With Bitcoin - SlipperySlope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonmatonis/2012/07/12/kim-dotcoms-pretrial-legal-funds-would-be-safe-with-bitcoin/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"... bitcoin could replace PayPal and credit cards which would increase the
transactional privacy of his many loyal customers as well as dramatically
reduce the processing fees that his company has undoubtedly been forking over
to PayPal and credit card processors."

and

" funds retained on the distributed bitcoin block chain cannot be seized in
any jurisdiction. As the holder of the private key, you and only you control
access and dispensation of the bitcoin value."

Bitcoin value has been on a tear these last two months:
[http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg30zigHourlyztgSza...](http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg30zigHourlyztgSza1gSMAzm1g300zm2g25zi1gAccDistzv)

